# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  'ഫ്രാന്*സിസ് ഇട്ടിക്കോര'

## cinemabrantan

ഉമ്പര്*ട്ടോ എക്കോ-യുടെ കൃതികളിലും സമീപകാലത്തിറങ്ങിയ ഡാവിന്ചി കോഡ് പോലെയുള്ള ജനപ്രിയ നോവലുകളിലും കണ്ടെത്താവുന്ന ചില സൌന്ദര്യ ശിക്ഷണങ്ങളില്* നിന്നും ആര്*ജിച്ചു എന്ന് കരുതാവുന്ന ഒരു മാതൃകയെ പിന്*പറ്റുന്ന 'ഫ്രാന്*സിസ് ഇട്ടിക്കോര' എന്ന നോവല്* വര്*ത്തമാന കാലത്തിന്റെ ഹിംസാത്മകതയെ പ്രമേയമാക്കുകയും പ്രതിനിധീകരിക്കുകയും ചെയ്യുന്നു. യുക്തിചിന്തയുടെ സോപാനങ്ങളില്* നിന്നും അക്രമോല്*സുകമായ ലൈംഗികതയിലേക്കും നരമാംസഭോജനത്തിലേക്കും അനായാസം ചാഞ്ചാടുന്ന ഹിംസാത്മകതയുടെ ബീഭല്*സമായ ദംഷ്*ട്രകള്*!

സൈബര്* ലോകം-

മലയാളത്തിന്റെ പശ്ചാത്തലത്തില്* ഒതുങ്ങി നില്ക്കുന്ന ഒരു അഖ്യാനമല്ല,വിരല്*തുമ്പിലേക്ക് ദേശഭേദങ്ങള്* മറികടന്ന് ഒഴുകി വന്നെത്തുന്ന ഒരു സൈബര്* സ്പേസിന്റെ മാതൃകയാണ്* നോവല്* പിന്തുടരുന്നത്.ലോകം ഇനിയൊരിക്കലും ഒറ്റപ്പെട്ട ഒരിടമല്ല!ദൂരങ്ങളെ ഭേദിക്കുന്ന വിധം അനുഭവങ്ങള്* ഐക്യരൂപം പ്രാപിക്കുന്നത് നാം കാണുന്നു.തൊട്ടടുത്ത് നടക്കുന്ന സംഭവങ്ങളും ജപ്പാനിലും ,പെറുവിലും ,ന്യൂയോര്*ക്കിലുമായി വികസിക്കുന്ന ഗതിവിഗതികളും ഒരു പോലെ സ്വാഭാവികവും സ്വകീയവുമാകുന്നു.

ചരിത്രം,ഗണിതം,സംഗീതം-

ഇവയാണ്* നോവലിന്റെ അന്തര്*ധാരയായി വര്*ത്തിക്കുന്നത്.

ചരിത്രമെന്നാല്* ഇത് ചരിത്രമല്ല.ചരിത്ര നോവലുമല്ല!ചരിത്രത്തെ ഭാവന ചെയ്യുന്ന, യുക്തിപൂര്*ണമായ വിധം കെട്ട്കഥകളോട് കൂട്ടിച്ചേര്*ക്കുന്ന അപനിര്*മാണം.യഥാര്*ത്ഥ ചരിത്രം തന്നെ ഭാവനാവിലാസങ്ങളുടെ അധികാരത്തിന്റെ ഉപോല്*പ്പന്നമാണെന്ന് കരുതുന്ന ഉത്തരാധുനികതയുടെ അവിശ്വാസത്തിന്* അപനിര്*മ്മാണം ഒരു അന്വേഷണ ഉപാധിയാണെന്ന് ചിന്തകര്* പറഞ്ഞു വച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടല്ലോ?ആരാണ്* ഇട്ടിക്കോര?നോവല്* പറയുന്ന ചരിത്രം അതാണ്*!ഇട്ടിക്കോരയുടെ ചരിത്രം ,കുന്നംകുളത്തിന്റെയും ,ഫ്ളോറന്സിന്റെയും ,യൂറോപ്യന്* നവോത്ഥാനത്തിന്റെയും,മൈക്കളാഞ്ചലോയുടെ 'പിയാത്ത'യുടേയും ചരിത്രമാണ്*!ഈ രസകരമായ നിഗൂഢതകളുടെ വൈവിധ്യപൂര്*ണമായ സമ്മേളനമാണ്* നോവലിന്റെ ഉദ്വേഗത്തെ നിലനിര്*ത്തുന്നത്.

എല്ലാ ശാസ്ത്രവും പരമമായ സത്യത്തെ തൊടുന്നത് ഗണിതത്തിലൂടെയാണ്*.അതേ പൊലെ സംഗീതം കലകളില്* ഗണിതത്തെ പിന്തുടരുന്നു.പക്ഷെ നോവലില്* ഇവ രണ്ടും പ്രത്യക്ഷപ്പെടുന്നത് മനുഷ്യ മഹത്വത്തിന്റെ വിപര്യയങ്ങളെ കൂടി സൂചിപ്പിക്കാനാണ്*.സംഗീതത്തിന്* അക്രമോല്*സുകതയുടെ ഉത്തേജക ശ്രോതസ്സാവാന്* കഴിയുന്നത് ലളിത വ്യാഖ്യാനങ്ങള്*ക്ക് വഴങ്ങുന്നതല്ല!റിസര്*വോയര്* ഡോഗ്സ് എന്ന ചിത്രത്തില്* സംഗീതം ഓണ്* ചെയ്ത ആസ്വദിച്ച് ആ താളത്തിനൊത്ത് ഇരയുടെ ചെവി മുറിച്ച് രസിക്കുന്ന ഒരു കഥാപാത്രമുണ്ട്.അത്തരം ഭാവങ്ങള്* നോവലിലും കണ്ടെത്താന്* കഴിയും. 

ഗണിതമാവട്ടെ അനന്തതയെ എത്തി പിടിക്കാനുള്ള ത്വരയോടൊപ്പം ലാഭനഷ്*ടങ്ങളുടെ കണക്കുകളിലൂടെ മുതലാളിത്തശക്തികളുടെ നിയന്ത്രണത്തിന്റെ ഉപാധിയുമാകുന്നു.ഇട്ടിക്കോര ഗണിതം വ്യാപാരത്തിന്റെ ഫലപ്രാപ്തിക്ക് പ്രയോജനപ്പെടുത്താനാണ്* ഉപദേശിക്കുന്നത്.ആ തത്ത്വചിന്ത വിവരിക്കുന്നിടത്ത് സമീപകാല കമ്പോള വ്യവസ്ഥയെ കുറിച്ച ചില ഉള്*കാഴ്ചകളിലേക്കും നോവലിസ്റ്റ് നമ്മെ കൊണ്ട് പോവുന്നു.പുതിയ ഒരു സുവിശേഷത്തിന്റെ കാലം.ആ കഥ കൂടിയാണ്* ഫ്രാന്സിസ് ഇട്ടിക്കോര

മലയാള നോവലിന്റെ ആവര്*ത്തനവിരസമായ പ്രമേയ പശ്ചാത്തലത്തിലൂടെ നിരാശനായി ഉഴലുന്ന ഒരു പഥികന്* 'ഫ്രാന്സിസ് ഇട്ടിക്കൊര' തീര്*ച്ചയായും മാറ്റത്തിന്റെ ഭാവുകത്വം പ്രദാനം ചെയ്യും.ആത്മാന്വേഷണങ്ങളുടെയോ അനുഭവ കഥകളുടെയോ ഗൃഹാതുരത്വത്തിന്റെയൊ നാട്യങ്ങളും ഭാരങ്ങളുമില്ലാതെ വായിച്ച് രസിക്കാവുന്ന പൊലിപ്പിച്ചെടുത്ത കഥ എന്ന്പരിചയപ്പെടാവുന്ന ഈ നോവല്* ആരിലും താത്പര്യം ഉണര്*ത്തുന്നതാണ്*. ആദ്യാവസാനം രസകരമായി തന്നെ വായിച്ച് പോകാവുന്നതാണ്*.

ഫ്രാന്*സിസ് ഇട്ടിക്കോര
Novel by T D Ramakrishnan
DC BOOKS.
price-150Rs

à´à´്à´·à´°à´ª്à´ªെà´°ുà´®: 'à´«്à´°ാà´¨്*à´¸ിà´¸് à´à´്à´ിà´്à´ോà´°' -

----------


## veecee

another terrific novel..
a must read for all book lovers.
ee review anu novel vayikkan eniku prachodanam ayatu, thanks cb

----------


## ClubAns

*Thanks CB and veecee.......

Onninum samayam kittunilla.....

vaayikkanullavyude list neelunnu.............
*

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

*Latest ethu Novel anu ettavum nallathu???*

----------


## cinemabrantan

Welcome Veecee ,Clubans..

Ponkunnamkaara-njan sameepa kalathu vayichathil ettavum ishtapettathu ee novel aanu...

----------


## Sameer

Thanks CB... theerchayayum vayikkum! udane thanne vanganam

----------


## nasrani

thanks cb..........kurenalayi onnum vayikkan time kittunilla
kittukayanegil ee book vangenam

----------


## cinemabrantan

Welcome Sameer,Nasrani...vayichu nokkoo..interesting aanu..

----------


## arunthomas

thanks for the review and info.

----------


## cinemabrantan

Welcome arun..

----------


## kevin

thanks for this one cb bhai....

----------


## Rohith

thnxx... ellam vayichu ... athilum kidalamaayi ezhuthaan sahayikkatteee

----------


## firecrown

thanks... ithu vayikkanam

----------


## maryland

*thanks Cinemabhranthan...*

----------


## Sameer

> Thanks CB... theerchayayum vayikkum! udane thanne vanganam


 udan vangum ennu paranjittu ippol 5-6 masam aayi... ippol vangi, innu muthal vayichu thudangum njaan  :study:

----------


## Santi

> udan vangum ennu paranjittu ippol 5-6 masam aayi... ippol vangi, innu muthal vayichu thudangum njaan


ennittu ithilum valiya review idanam modans nte aduthu ninnu pattum valaum vanganam .....branthan cinemade thread ivide teeratte samir sir nte charitream malokar vazthatte... :Victory:

----------


## Sameer

> ennittu ithilum valiya review idanam modans nte aduthu ninnu pattum valaum vanganam .....branthan cinemade thread ivide teeratte samir sir nte charitream malokar vazthatte...


 nee enthada mari kazhichathu?  :Pinch:   poyi thanutha vellathil mukham kazhuku

----------


## Sameer

pakuthi aayi.... novel touch cheyyatha oru partum illa... Iraq, Saddam okke vannu... good reading...

----------


## veecee

> pakuthi aayi.... novel touch cheyyatha oru partum illa... Iraq, Saddam okke vannu... good reading...


 :Thumbup1: ..............

----------


## kiroo

adipoli saadhanam aanithu..njan ithu madhyamam weeklyil serialise cheythu vannappo vaayichittundu pandu.

----------


## Sameer

DONE!!!!
avasanam athra sukhakaram aayilla enkilum nalloru experience aayirunnu... different one... hypation school, kerala model of mathe matics, morigama  :Thumbup1: .....
.........

----------


## payyan

thaanks CB..

nokkatte..

----------


## cinemabrantan

> DONE!!!!
> avasanam athra sukhakaram aayilla enkilum nalloru experience aayirunnu... different one... hypation school, kerala model of mathe matics, morigama .....
> .........


 
Yes..Different themes asadharanamaayittanu novelist mix cheythirikkunnathu.. :cheers:

----------


## samshayalu

vimarshichm Vimarshanathinu ezhuthukaran marupadi nalkiyahtum pdf roopathil kayyilundu..
soukaryam pole panku vekkam

----------


## Dr House

kurachu nal mumbu ithu vayichirunnu..... Sarikkum 'da vinci code' okke vayikkunna poloru feeling aayirunnu...pakshe ending alpam abrupt aayi ppoyi..pakshe athanu eka negative....t d ramakrishnante 'alpha' nalla theme engilum enikkathra ishtapettillayirunnu..but this one was absolutely brilliant...... Iddehathinte vere novels ethokkeyanu???

----------


## Aaram Thampuran

Thanks bhai....pattumengil edhu vangi vayikenam....

----------


## plk

> kurachu nal mumbu ithu vayichirunnu..... Sarikkum 'da vinci code' okke vayikkunna poloru feeling aayirunnu...pakshe ending alpam abrupt aayi ppoyi..pakshe athanu eka negative....t d ramakrishnante 'alpha' nalla theme engilum enikkathra ishtapettillayirunnu..but this one was absolutely brilliant...... Iddehathinte vere novels ethokkeyanu???


ending ne kurichu same opinion  :Thumbup1: 

thanks cb..ee rvw anu book vayikan prachodanamayathu  :cheers:

----------


## Mr.Cool

Thanks CB.

----------


## SREEJITH.KP

ithu vaayikkanamallo!!!!!

----------


## reader

ithu vayikan thudangi........

----------


## Devarajan Master

Francis Ittykkora vayichu . Malayala sahithyathil thikachum vyathyasthamaya anubhavam. 
T.D.Ramakrishnan oru sambhavam thanneyanu.

----------


## samsha22

thanks Brantetan

----------


## Kolliyan Antony

super novel

----------

